# Bag Transfer Technique: How To Transfer Your Tarantulas



## hcsk8ter (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,
     My 3" Female Poecilotheria Regalis needs more space so it was time to upgrade to a bigger container.  Sh'e lightning fast and the "half a two liter bottle technique" seemed a bit iffy for me, especially since her bite is potent and she's a speed demon.  That and the fact that one bend of the cardboard and you have a loose spider.
     Now I came up with what I would call the "Bag Transfer Technique" and it worked like a dream.  I did some searches and didn't find anything, so maybe I'm the first to post this?  Either way I think this should make it into the sticky section.  Hint Hint.  :} 

Ok, so first this will work with terrestrial or arboreal. 

1.  Take out any hides or bark, watering dishes with your forceps.

















2.  Take a clear plastic bag that will fit over both the old enclosure and the new one.







3.  Remove the cover and quickly put your bag over and secure it with a rubber band.







4.  Turn your container on its side.  Be careful not to get too much substrate in the bag.  







5.  Coax the tarantula through the bag with your forceps into far end of the bag and grip the end nearest the rubber band with a tight fist.







6.  Pull away from the bag with the tight fist and remove the rubber band.  Keep a tight fist around the bag's mouth the entire time.  Your tarantula should be at the bottom of the bag now.







7.  Take the end you hold with a tight fist and put that end over the new enclosure with a rubber band.  All the while *WATCH WHERE YOUR TARANTULA IS !!!*  Make sure when you are read to transfer you have the bag secured to the new enclosure with a rubber band and your tarantula is still near the bottom of the bag.







8.  Coax your tarantula from the bottom of the bag into its new container.  







9.  Quickly remove the rubber band holding the bag and put your top on the new and bigger enclosure for your tarantula to grow and be happy.  







     Some basic premises to ensure success:
     Never get frightened.  Remember, you are the boss.  If the tarantula is not going where you want it to go.  Coax it through the bag with your forceps.  It will go where you want it.  As long as you keep the bag between you and the tarantula, this method works like a dream.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thoth (Feb 5, 2007)

Good job, I've used a similiar method when rehousing a P.murinus; but a friendly reminder to all who'll use this method, be careful a ts fangs can penetrate the the plastic bag and tag you (more a risk with an irate larger individual of an aggressive/defensive species).


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 5, 2007)

i use this method for packing more than transfering.  

when you want to ship a larger tarantula you can trap it in a corner of the bag and twist-tie it off from the rest of the bag and then pack the tarantula with amazing padding. i do this for individuals that are fatter than i am 100% sanguine about shipping


----------



## prey (Feb 6, 2007)

my wife will feel validated when she sees your pics -- she suggested the same thing when I was having a near H. mac escape with a bottle


----------



## Alice (Feb 6, 2007)

i usually just put some type of plastic container over my regalis when i have to move her. your method would be great for fast species, i'd be careful about using it with agressive specimen, though. they can easily tag you through the bag, and i really would want to avoid a pokie bite .


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2007)

Alice said:


> i usually just put some type of plastic container over my regalis when i have to move her. your method would be great for fast species, i'd be careful about using it with agressive specimen, though. they can easily tag you through the bag, and i really would want to avoid a pokie bite .


the spiders definitely can easily bite through the bag... but the trick is to manipulate them in such a way as they never get a chance


i MUCH prefer this method to fridging/chilling spiders, which i think might have long term effects that are somewhat difficult to see


----------



## Alice (Feb 6, 2007)

huh? who would chill their ts to make them slower? :? 

i didn't say this method is bad, i would just be too afraid of getting bit that way. that's why i perfer the plastic container/cardboard method.


----------



## Mina (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a question about step 5.  Coax the T from the container into the bag with your forceps.  Okay, how?  You already have the bag sealing up the entrace to the T's old home.  If you open it to prod the T, you will have escaped T.
I'm asking because we just tried something similar with my N. chromatus.  We just turned his old house on its side and placed it in his new house.  He would not come out, we finally had to prod him out with the top off both the old house and the new, not the most secure way to move a T, but the only one we could by then.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2007)

Mina said:


> I have a question about step 5.  Coax the T from the container into the bag with your forceps.  Okay, how?  You already have the bag sealing up the entrace to the T's old home.  If you open it to prod the T, you will have escaped T.
> I'm asking because we just tried something similar with my N. chromatus.  We just turned his old house on its side and placed it in his new house.  He would not come out, we finally had to prod him out with the top off both the old house and the new, not the most secure way to move a T, but the only one we could by then.


i do that by sneaking a wire hanger (with NO SHARP POINTS for gods sakes!) in the side of the bag. i also either just hold the bag to the container neck or use a couple pieces of tape so my method differs slightly from this


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 7, 2007)

This method sounds great and and I've done something similar with a 5 inch P. murinus, but what do you plan to do when you have a lightning fast 7 inch P. regalis?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 7, 2007)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> This method sounds great and and I've done something similar with a 5 inch P. murinus, but what do you plan to do when you have a lightning fast 7 inch P. regalis?


i packed a 5-6" P. irimina mature male using this method. works fine. you have to control the spiders movements, is all.


----------



## chrispy (Feb 8, 2007)

this is a great idea. One question- will or has the T (aggressive) tried to rip through the plastic once its cornered in the bag.If it bites through and notices a way through by ripping it up,have they gone spaztic trying to rip through.I will definately try this with a thick mil plastic bag.


----------



## ErikH (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm.... I should have tried this with the a. geniculata I just rehoused last night.  I wound up putting it's old enclosure inside the new one, and coaxing it out with a paintbrush.  At one point, it grabbed the brush and held on with a strength that somewhat surprised me.  It finally decided to walk out into the new enclosure, no problem.  I did the whole procedure inside of a laundry tub with a cup handy just in case of an escape.  I may try it this way the next time around though.


----------



## bonesmama (Feb 8, 2007)

Alice said:


> huh? who would chill their ts to make them slower? :?
> 
> i didn't say this method is bad, i would just be too afraid of getting bit that way. that's why i perfer the plastic container/cardboard method.


I and many people I know have chilled out their T's-- and there are absolutely no ill effects as long as you are careful and move them as soon as they are immobilised. It is alot less stressful to both of you when you are moving or packing a T for shipping that doesn't want to be packed- and there is no danger of hurting the T while trying to  coax it into going somewhere it doesn't want  to go. I once was trying to pack up an adult L. parahybana to ship out for breeding, and the poor guy just would not go out of the soda bottle top no matter what -- this went on for a long time, and we were both totally stressed, and I was afraid I was going to hurt him.....as a last resort I put him in the fridge, and in just @15- 20 mins he was immobile and I was able to pack him up without hurting him or stressing either of us out any further......
I don't use it all the time, but it is a good way to move a problematic T.


----------



## BooyaTarantula (Mar 25, 2007)

I have never heard anything negative about chilling T's either, since all it does it slow their metabolism significantly enough to reduce their movement speed. I really like this method of transfer though, not really much risk as long as you keep your eye on where the T is during the process. Good thread, good pictures!


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 25, 2007)

alright  i did this bag transfer idea and it worked great he was kind of frantic but he's cool now here is a picture of his old enclosure (the critter keeper) to the new one ( the jar)


----------



## Python (Mar 25, 2007)

Couldn't you put the new enclosure inside the bag with a rubber band around the top of it? It would sort of be a tube leading from one enclosure to the next really. If the lid was in the bag as well, the T would never be exposed to the outside so unless a hole opened up in the bag for whatever reason, there would be no way at all the T could escape.


----------



## hotflakes2 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a very neat trick, I'm gonna try it later. lol

Thanks!


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 9, 2012)

wow this's just an awesome tips, thanks for your post, but I just afraid that the Ts will fall down on the step 8, guess that I can't put the plastic up side down when moving the terrestrial species


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll definetely have to try that one out some time when I have to rehouse my more defensive ones...


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 11, 2012)

good idea. im definitely going to try this method.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Mar 11, 2012)

Holy crap. I was feeding my GBB like 15 minutes ago. I was thinking about how to transfer it to a larger container and thought of a very similar method. I was thinking about using a mesh laundry bag instead of a plastic bag. Definitely going to try it with a plastic bag now that it has been tested it. Can't believe I never see this method mentioned before.


----------



## jonnyquong (Mar 11, 2012)

I think HOBO first described this method some time ago, but he called it something I can't recall. I've used it many times, works great.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually this thread is way before I described it, but it pretty much is the same thing. It works great!


----------



## Tarac (Mar 12, 2012)

BooyaTarantula said:


> I have never heard anything negative about chilling T's either, since all it does it slow their metabolism significantly enough to reduce their movement speed. I really like this method of transfer though, not really much risk as long as you keep your eye on where the T is during the process. Good thread, good pictures!


Effects of chilling could be more insidious, i.e. not immediately noticeable.  For some inverts- a published and somewhat relevant example being some tropical Lepidoptera- chilling renders males permanently sterile!  I mention tropical because it is the lack of an ability to endure any amount of cold which makes some Lepidoptera chill-able and others not.  T's of course are more or less tropical in this regard.  4 degrees C is quite cold for any of them, which is the average temperature of a household fridge maybe 8 C for an inefficient older model that is leaky.

Of course you might not ever know this- you might just think your male is a dud, he might be eaten before he gets a chance to pair, you might just mistake it for a failed pairing for one reason or another.  I would be extremely hesitant to chill any T's with this in mind, at least if you intend to breed these T's or to pass them along to anyone else who may or may not want their T to be sexually functional.  It might not happen 100% of the time (or at all), but the chance you might be selling someone a cold-sterilized MM P. metallica for no small sum is enough to make me very leery of purchasing from breeders//dealers who practice this method of subduing a feisty T.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 12, 2012)

Tarac said:


> Effects of chilling could be more insidious, i.e. not immediately noticeable.  For some inverts- a published and somewhat relevant example being some tropical Lepidoptera- chilling renders males permanently sterile!  I mention tropical because it is the lack of an ability to endure any amount of cold which makes some Lepidoptera chill-able and others not.  T's of course are more or less tropical in this regard.  4 degrees C is quite cold for any of them, which is the average temperature of a household fridge maybe 8 C for an inefficient older model that is leaky.
> 
> Of course you might not ever know this- you might just think your male is a dud, he might be eaten before he gets a chance to pair, you might just mistake it for a failed pairing for one reason or another.  I would be extremely hesitant to chill any T's with this in mind, at least if you intend to breed these T's or to pass them along to anyone else who may or may not want their T to be sexually functional.  It might not happen 100% of the time (or at all), but the chance you might be selling someone a cold-sterilized MM P. metallica for no small sum is enough to make me very leery of purchasing from breeders//dealers who practice this method of subduing a feisty T.


I've always been of the opinion that if you're not comfortable enough to rehouse the spider without resorting to chilling it in the fridge or freezer, or whatever your method for chilling it, then you're not ready to own that species.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I've always been of the opinion that if you're not comfortable enough to rehouse the spider without resorting to chilling it in the fridge or freezer, or whatever your method for chilling it, then you're not ready to own that species.


In complete agreement.


----------



## Tweak (Jun 19, 2012)

Just used the "bag technique" to transfer an obt and it went really smooth! I think this will be my go to method for those lightning quick T's! Thanks for this


----------



## poisoned (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish I used this technique today when playing hide and seek with my first pokie


----------



## brezo (Jun 20, 2012)

We need a sticky for this thread


----------



## Tweak (Jun 20, 2012)

brezo said:


> We need a sticky for this thread


I second that! I remember seeing it when it resurfaced in march but I had to dig for it this time lol


----------



## felix66 (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha,thanks so much for this info I also have P.Regalis and I am going to move her soon to a larger enclosure and I really needed a good method like this one.Thanks!


----------



## arachnofab (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - my slings are a breeze to rehome so far - i was really wondering wth i was going to do when the time came they were bigger and faster. I will def. be keeping this in mind!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 22, 2012)

Great post.


----------



## Hipster OBT (Nov 1, 2012)

Genius!!!!


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 27, 2012)

Your method seems great and all for smaller containers, but what if you are transferring a bigger specimen into a bigger enclosure? You'd need a huge bag for one and just seems like it'd be more of a hassle than using a container.


----------



## captmarga (Nov 28, 2012)

You can still use the bag method on a larger T.  You can put the bag over the opening, and coax the T in.   The large clear Recycle bags work great for this, as do some bags that cover appliances in shipping.  I've used it even for things in a large exoterra and a 10-gallon tank.  Much depends on the room you are in, the T, and the situation of transfer. 

Marga


----------



## Armpit (Nov 30, 2012)

this will be GREAT when i have to rehome my little OBT sling. i dont know his/her temperament quite yet, so this will come in handy.

regarding the bigger enclosure, etc - i'm not sure id do this with my adult H. lividum. she's capable of ripping apart flesh, so i think a bag will be no match for her. shoot, when i got her with a cup she LOST HER MIND and almost pushed the cup out from under my hand. 

i love that thing.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Success! I transfered my OBT today from his deli cup to his nice big arboreal setup. Used this method and it was easy as pie. I cut a tiny slit int he bag so i could insert my forceps.


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 2, 2013)

This method saved me from having an H. mac on my face. I mean literally, on my face, so yeah, I recommend it.


----------



## k2power (Mar 2, 2013)

I have only cooled one tarantula....an adult male OBT and it went on to father 50 slings over a year later.  I don't think it does any harm but don't know for sure.  Interesting about moths.  One thing to think about is when we get tarantulas shipped in the warmer months a cold pack is often included.  I would suspect that the temps initially  following packaging are cool enough to slow them down similarly to chilling in a refrigerator and that is necessary to keep them from overheating.  I also have kept scorpions and herps in chilled coolers while on field excursions with no harm even with tropical species from S. Florida.  I am not sure chilling is the demon it is made out to be but wouldn't recommend it except for the difficult situations.


----------



## jakykong (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually don't care that much for old threads randomly making their way to the top, but I'll go ahead and thank whoever bumped this one. It was a great read (although I haven't found a need to use this method yet, it's nice to know the options.)


----------



## Tman86 (Mar 9, 2013)

I seen several replies saying what do you do if its a big defensive T? Well you could use a pillow case or snake bag (limits your view but more durable than plastic) AND a pair of welding gloves lol. I know that sounds like overkill but better safe tan sorry. I've never done this but if I had an 8 inch P ornata I would not hesitate to do this with a pillow case and some welding gloves to keep from getting bit through the bag. Although I hope to have my P ornata in something more permanent by time its a giant 8)


----------



## Meaningless End (Mar 9, 2013)

My H mac's cage is a bit dirty.... now where's that pillow case?  Yep, time for some cleaning


----------



## Meaningless End (Mar 11, 2013)

Meaningless End said:


> My H mac's cage is a bit dirty.... now where's that pillow case?  Yep, time for some cleaning


Ok so i cleaned my mac's cage trying the bag technique and to be honest feel way more  comfortable with a cup and some forceps. Its a good idea its just not my thing. After spending 20 min trying to coax her into a bag i finally just ripped the bag off and grabbed my deli cup


----------



## NAVENTO (Jun 11, 2013)

I have done this with my pokie and tonight with an OBT. I also poked a hole in the side of the bag with some long tongs in order to be able to speed the process up with my OBT. As someone who is new to transferring more defensive T's this technique has really been working for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a p.regalis in heavy premolt now and will need to be rehoused after it, definitely gonna use this method!


----------



## jgod790 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't understand why you would go through all that trouble. Dealing with fast and defensive T's isn't that hard. Save your self the trouble, and simply scoop it up in something. If you can't stand the heat, leave the kitchen and get a hampster, or G. Rosea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 13, 2014)

Its a very simple method to use. Also what works for you might not work for everyone or even every T. Its not always that cut and dry. You're dealing with a living animal that is going to do what it wants to do and might not always want to cooperate. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heckapunchez (Jan 14, 2014)

This method defininitly sounds like a good idea however I have yet to encounter a T that didn't want to go the direction I was attempting to move it to. It also seems a little sketchy with some of my bigger ones that have fangs that could drill completely through my fingers like my lovely A. Genic who bites everything that enters her home. A plastic bag won't last long with her ._. I MAY have to use this for shipping my MM P. Regalis though and I'm glad this information is available. So please don't dilute it with the unrelated comments.

EDIT* And maybe to prevent comments can this be stickied and added to the list of useful posts like the Newbie guides?


----------



## Femangel (Jan 14, 2014)

Good technique! Might be trying it out very soon since i have two P. metallica's ready for rehousing  They are young and nervous compared to my super cool P. regalis, so i was looking for a way to go about this. This seems like a very safe bet


----------



## Lilka (Jan 14, 2014)

Great photo instructions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 15, 2014)

jgod790 said:


> I don't understand why you would go through all that trouble. Dealing with fast and defensive T's isn't that hard. Save your self the trouble, and simply scoop it up in something. If you can't stand the heat, leave the kitchen and get a hampster, or G. Rosea.


Using different methods or tools to handle animals doesn't mean one "can't stand the heat". Too each their own!

I reckon in handling venomous snakes like pit vipers, cobras, mambas, you would suggest someone just use their bare hands or a stick off the ground as opposed to some better tools hahaha

For some owners, if they don't use the bag method they may be in trouble or their pet may be too fast for them at times and the animals speed alone may be enough to find it running off and eventually dead because the owner couldn't catch it. Why go through all that "trouble" to ensure a treasured pet's safety-after all, pets are disposable, who cares


----------



## jgod790 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just don't think people should have pets that they can't manage. I think pit vipers are cool, and id love to have one. But my experience with snakes is limited and I don't think I could handle it. So I'm not getting one. I'm very comfortable and experienced with spiders. So I have no trouble transfering an obt. This is just my belief. If your scared and not comfortable with a pet, don't get it.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 15, 2014)

It has nothing to do with not being able to manage their pets. It has to do with the fact that we care about our pets and we choose to excercise caution around our pets because we would hate for something to happen to them and it minimizes the chances of being bitten. You make it seem as if just because people use caution when working with animals like these that it automatically means they can't manage them. Its silly logic and I don't get it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 15, 2014)

jgod790 said:


> I just don't think people should have pets that they can't manage. I think pit vipers are cool, and id love to have one. But my experience with snakes is limited and I don't think I could handle it. So I'm not getting one. I'm very comfortable and experienced with spiders. So I have no trouble transfering an obt. This is just my belief. If your scared and not comfortable with a pet, don't get it.


Your idea of manage in this thread is myopic. Many world experts with many lifetimes more experience than most people combined use specific snake handling tools to handle and manage venomous snakes, but like I said, you'd probably recommend they use their hands or a stick on the ground because they obviously can't "stand the heat".


----------



## mholmgree (Jan 15, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> It has nothing to do with not being able to manage their pets. It has to do with the fact that we care about our pets and we choose to excercise caution around our pets because we would hate for something to happen to them and it minimizes the chances of being bitten. You make it seem as if just because people use caution when working with animals like these that it automatically means they can't manage them. Its silly logic and I don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. 
Because someone goes along with caution, it's assumed they can't handle it. I'm sorry, but some of these comments are plain ridiculous. I'm not necessarily "scared" of my t's, but I'd rather be sure nothing happens to me or them...
It seems some people here would prefer to have some new t owner be some fearless idiot and not try to be safe and get bit, or worse, just to live up to some macho standard of "I'm not scared, I'll just scoot it out with my paintbrush"...

I personally just move the entire juvie containers into their adult "forever" homes. I leave my t's be. The less contact I have with them the better, as far as I'm concerned. 

Rant done...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jgod790 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, id like to see someone do this with a ten gallon tank, theraphosa species. If you don't know how to manage your T's, what happens if something goes wrong, and your first time actually having contact, is an emergancy where your panicking, rather then already being prepared and knowing how to handle your pet.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 16, 2014)

jgod790 said:


> Ok, id like to see someone do this with a ten gallon tank, theraphosa species. If you don't know how to manage your T's, what happens if something goes wrong, and your first time actually having contact, is an emergancy where your panicking, rather then already being prepared and knowing how to handle your pet.


 Are you upset because someone actually provided a valid argument to your black and white point of view? You are prepared and knowing how to handle it, that's what the bag method is all about, it minimizes the chances of anything going wrong.. Of course, I'm sure someone can arrange what you requested for.


----------



## Plissken (Jan 16, 2014)

For those who think this method is goofy, try rehousing a huntsman with forceps and a deli cup.  It's like catching a fly with chopsticks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mholmgree (Jan 16, 2014)

jgod790 said:


> Ok, id like to see someone do this with a ten gallon tank, theraphosa species. If you don't know how to manage your T's, what happens if something goes wrong, and your first time actually having contact, is an emergancy where your panicking, rather then already being prepared and knowing how to handle your pet.


I could be wrong but, if you're already going to all the trouble of trying the bag method, I would assume that you'd have a back up plan in case something goes wrong. 

no way is fool proof, but being prepared for anything unexpected can usually make it a simple process...


----------



## Tman86 (Jan 28, 2014)

mholmgree said:


> I would assume that you'd have a back up plan in case something goes wrong.
> 
> no way is fool proof, but being prepared for anything unexpected can usually make it a simple process...


Back up plan would be a catch cup most likely lol


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 28, 2014)

Houston we have a problem! The bag method. Wow! I can't believe people actually do this. Oh well!


Jose


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 28, 2014)

Plissken said:


> For those who think this method is goofy, try rehousing a huntsman with forceps and a deli cup.  It's like catching a fly with chopsticks


Done it. Catch cup and tongs are all I use, be it Poeci, Heteropoda or Phoneutria.

---------- Post added 01-28-2014 at 11:00 PM ----------




mholmgree said:


> Agreed.
> Because someone goes along with caution, it's assumed they can't handle it. I'm sorry, but some of these comments are plain ridiculous. I'm not necessarily "scared" of my t's, but I'd rather be sure nothing happens to me or them...
> It seems some people here would prefer to have some new t owner be some fearless idiot and not try to be safe and get bit, or worse, just to live up to some macho standard of "I'm not scared, I'll just scoot it out with my paintbrush"...
> 
> ...


All I use are tongs and a catch cup.  It has nothing to do with being "macho" or any point proving.  It has to do with the fact that I feel I have far more control of the situation with these items, and I am minimizing the risk to my spiders and myself.


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 28, 2014)

jose said:


> Houston we have a problem! The bag method. Wow! I can't believe people actually do this. Oh well!
> 
> 
> Jose


It's really quite easy and safe as the spider has virtually no chance of escaping when performed properly.  I made this video demonstration transferring my OBT as testimony.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ydhnjqs4iaryw/obt transfer.wmv

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

jose said:


> Houston we have a problem! The bag method. Wow! I can't believe people actually do this. Oh well!
> 
> 
> Jose


There are many people who like to minimize the chance of getting bitten and having a T escape, potentially get hurt or worse die.  People use bags to transfer snakes, why not Ts? It's another method/tool, just like tongs and catch cups etc 

I use it for some Ts, I tell you, it's far easier when I (key word, I) transfer my Blue Fang using that method than using a cup. He goes in a bag, he's never going to escape leaving or entering the homes during a rehouse. I can't say that for other methods.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 28, 2014)

viper69 said:


> There are many people who like to minimize the chance of getting bitten and having a T escape, potentially get hurt or worse die.  People use bags to transfer snakes, why not Ts ? It's another method/tool, just like tongs and catch cups etc
> 
> I use it for some Ts, I tell you, it's far more easier when I transfer my Blue Fang using that method than using a cup. He goes in a bag, he's never going to escape leaving or entering the homes during a rehouse. I can't say that for other methods.


 I'm sorry man but I find that method really funny. I can't and will not ever agree with that method. What's next the condom method?


Jose

---------- Post added 01-28-2014 at 09:51 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> There are many people who like to minimize the chance of getting bitten and having a T escape, potentially get hurt or worse die.  People use bags to transfer snakes, why not Ts? It's another method/tool, just like tongs and catch cups etc
> 
> I use it for some Ts, I tell you, it's far easier when I (key word, I) transfer my Blue Fang using that method than using a cup. He goes in a bag, he's never going to escape leaving or entering the homes during a rehouse. I can't say that for other methods.


 Sorry guys! Fangs and a bag not a good combination. I rather use a deli cup.


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

jose said:


> I'm sorry man but I find that method really funny. I can't and will not ever agree with that method. What's next the condom method?
> 
> 
> Jose


Oh it is funny! I will say this, all of the woman I have done it with, NW and OW, all react better (as determined by their movement) to it, than when I used more traditional methods. I actually thought some of them would flip out. They didn't, many of them, when they felt the bag all around them, like a web tube, were amazingly slow moving and just slowly creeped. I'd slightly push them through the bag like toothpaste sorta from behind, and they would just walk slowly into their new home. I had thought with all their setae coming into contact with something foreign they might lose it. Nope, not at all.

And just like the bag method, condoms minimize nasty things and mistakes from happening

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Oh it is funny! I will say this, all of the woman I have done it with, NW and OW, all react better (as determined by their movement) to it, than when I used more traditional methods. I actually thought some of them would flip out. They didn't, many of them, when they felt the bag all around them, like a web tube, were amazingly slow moving and just slowly creeped. I'd slightly push them through the bag like toothpaste sorta from behind, and they would just walk slowly into their new home. I had thought with all their setae coming into contact with something foreign they might lose it. Nope, not at all.
> 
> And just like the bag method, condoms minimize nasty things and mistakes from happening


 Oh man! You got me there! 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-28-2014 at 10:16 PM ----------




z32upgrader said:


> It's really quite easy and safe as the spider has virtually no chance of escaping when performed properly.  I made this video demonstration transferring my OBT as testimony.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ydhnjqs4iaryw/obt transfer.wmv


 If it works for you and everyone else great! For me no way! 


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fyic (Feb 2, 2014)

found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH6cC9svS08&feature=player_detailpage#t=519


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2014)

fyic said:


> found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH6cC9svS08&feature=player_detailpage#t=519


Good find, I'd definitely put a Poki w/that legs span in a taller container, but everyone has their own margins of safety I guess!

She had a feeding video of a species I want, so I checked it out, and when the T attacks, she said "yeah, you give that thing what it deserves" hahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 3, 2014)

Love her accent.  In reference to the OBT transfer, the whole 'before' enclosure fit inside the 'after' enclosure.  She could have just closed the lid and left the T alone overnight.  I'll bet you it would have crawled out on its own eventually.


----------



## fyic (Feb 3, 2014)

Introvertebrate said:


> In reference to the OBT transfer, the whole 'before' enclosure fit inside the 'after' enclosure.  She could have just closed the lid and left the T alone overnight.  I'll bet you it would have crawled out on its own eventually.


I have done that many times my self lol...every now and then you get one that just will not leave lol


----------



## Keith B (Feb 3, 2014)

The way my LP fought transfer at full size, it would've shredded the everlovin oop: out of a bag.  After that experience I'm sticking with deli cups lol.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keith B said:


> The way my LP fought transfer at full size, it would've shredded the everlovin oop: out of a bag.  After that experience I'm sticking with deli cups lol.


Stop using "girly" bags !


----------



## Keith B (Feb 3, 2014)

haha yeah I used a pink tote   Nah, I've never used a bag, but I did put an aquarium net over him when he went up the wall after he was done pretending to be calm.  Immediately did a flip and started tearing at the net with all legs and fangs.  The net held up.  Most plastic bags would cry in agony.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea it's for smaller Ts. Once I find a Kevlar bag that will take care of any large T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Sep 20, 2021)

z32upgrader said:


> It's really quite easy and safe as the spider has virtually no chance of escaping when performed properly.  I made this video demonstration transferring my OBT as testimony.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ydhnjqs4iaryw/obt transfer.wmv


Thanks for this. Old thread but thanks for having the video still, a good visual, since the OP pictures are a broken image link..thanks for keeping it on Dropbox. I plan to do this with mine for my OW for now on. Thanks again

J


----------

